# Budget/Good Value Carbon/Foam Limbs?



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

LS - 

Exactly what do you think a "better" limb is going to do for you? 
Exactly what's is your budget?

Also, remember, people will be telling you what they like, and you know what opinions are like.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Lorne (Jun 5, 2016)

This week I have to buy a 50 lb bag of Purina Unemployed Adult Chow, so I'd like to say around 200$.

My idea of "better" would be faster (if possible) and more resistant to weather.

I don't mind the opinions of others, as long as they are informed opinions.

LG


----------



## Steve_M. (Feb 26, 2018)

Steven from Archery Supplies did a review on the Junxing Big Rock limbs. The limbs are about 10 FPS slower compared to the W&W NS foam but are much easier to draw.

I also own a set of Big Rock Carbon Foam limbs, 70" at 40 pounds. I agree with Steven's review that the limbs are very smooth and easy to draw. If you are looking for more speed you are going to have to go up in poundage. I will say that the limbs are very well made, I have put thousands of arrows through them without any problem. I didn't have the limb bushing problem Steven had in the video, my limbs were perfect right out of the box. I would consider this limb more of a budget workhorse limb than a performance limb. I paid about $70 for the limbs and $20 to have them shipped from Junxing on Alibaba.


----------



## Lorne (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks Steve, I did see that video.

But, given my starting point (Kinetic's Galactic wood, with probably a token about of carbon) will they be an improvement in speed? More to the point, transitioning from one to the other should I stay at 42 or go up or down?

I'd like to avoid fiddling or replacing arrows.

Thanks, 

LG


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Sanlida Miracle X10. A friend has a set and they are good performers.

However if you are after speed it's the arrows you need to look at.


----------



## Steve_M. (Feb 26, 2018)

Lorne said:


> Thanks Steve, I did see that video.
> 
> But, given my starting point (Kinetic's Galactic wood, with probably a token about of carbon) will they be an improvement in speed? More to the point, transitioning from one to the other should I stay at 42 or go up or down?
> 
> ...


I have no clue how your current limbs compare to the Big Rocks. If you are going with the Big Rock limbs just buy the same poundage you have now. If it's too much or too little then adjust your limb bolts. Worst case scenario is you sell them and buy another pair in a poundage that works for you. At their current price they won't break the bank and you shouldn't be out too much money by selling them second hand.

I also agree with Grant, if speed is what you are after it's your arrows.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Just as reference, 10 fps difference in speed is almost equivalent to > 6# in the same limbs. 

Kinetic is a commmercial brand of SSA distributor in Belgium, they have offered so many "carbon foam" "carbon wood" and "carbon Fiber" models up to now that is difficult to judge what you have without knowing exact name of limbs.

If they are the Vaultage, you already have a top model in that category.

Speed is given by lightness, carbon effects limbs for torsional stability, mainly, in that category. 
Were the cost of top level limbs comes from?:

- Lightness ( utra light center foam, NO fiberglass on external faces)
- front section and tips weight
- Number of layers (increased consistency and torsional stability)
- Cosmetic finish
- Brand

Softness under cliker is made by design, softness under cliker with good torsional stability is another cost factor

P.S: comments refer to average limbs in the market, Uukka limbs have no layers in terms of the others.


----------



## Jim Colgate (Jun 12, 2012)

I suggest make a post in the classified section wanted to buy WTB.
Looking for Long or medium Wood or Carbon/Foam limbs 40-42 lbs ish. Be a little flexible on stats you will get a much better selection.
Budget $150-200 ish
SF 
Winex 
Samick
Kaya
MK 
W&W
Note the higher quality wood limbs will be just fine in any weather conditions imho. 
You can pm me if you want some proven tips on arrow speed and tuning. Note if your bare shaft is not hitting straight at 50 meters you can do much better in most cases.


----------



## Medley12 (Aug 19, 2019)

Admittedly, I am new here, and new to target archery. However, I have been shooting bows for a very long time. I am also fairly new to ILF. 
All that said, I did get a Samick Discovery, with the carbon foam limbs. I believe they are called the Discovery R-3. 
They are “hunting” limbs, so are only available in 5# increments. 
But I just wanted to say that the fit, finish, and performance of these limbs are top notch. Being “hunting” limbs, I believe they probably fall under the radar. But an excellent limb at an excellent price.


----------



## Medley12 (Aug 19, 2019)

Please note, I am not comparing them to any other ILF out there. I have them in 45#, and I am comparing them to many, many other 45# recurves and longbows that I am very familiar with. 
They are very noticeable better than my most recent longbow, which is 45#, and has carbon foam limbs. 
Just wanted to be clear....


----------



## cliff brown (Oct 10, 2020)

Steve_M. said:


> Steven from Archery Supplies did a review on the Junxing Big Rock limbs. The limbs are about 10 FPS slower compared to the W&W NS foam but are much easier to draw.
> 
> I also own a set of Big Rock Carbon Foam limbs, 70" at 40 pounds. I agree with Steven's review that the limbs are very smooth and easy to draw. If you are looking for more speed you are going to have to go up in poundage. I will say that the limbs are very well made, I have put thousands of arrows through them without any problem. I didn't have the limb bushing problem Steven had in the video, my limbs were perfect right out of the box. I would consider this limb more of a budget workhorse limb than a performance limb. I paid about $70 for the limbs and $20 to have them shipped from Junxing on Alibaba.


Thank you for the review. I too am seeking affordable limbs ,


----------

